# Imitators: picky eaters? Not eating melongaster.



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

I have three imitators, and they all appear healthy. They are pooping so I know they are eating something. The viv was well seeded with spring tails before population.

My concern is this, the FF are dusted with calcium and vitimins. The springtails are not. Arn't these frogs going to have issues if they don't start consuming some FF?

I am going to get some pinhead crickets this weekend and see if that intices them at all. Other than that what do you all suggest?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Are you feeding the normal melo's to them or the blondie variety? 

I have noticed at least on my smaller frogs that they seem to prefer the blondie's better as they are pretty much white like the springtails.


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

They are the red and yellow melo's. They were coated with calcium today and they all hopped over to them and didn't eat any.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

How long have you had these frogs? If you have not had them long, it could be that they are just adjusting or maybe they are not used to their food being dusted all the time.

Peace
Shawn


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Have you tried feeding them without a dusting?
It obviously wont give them the same nutrients, but it will at least give you an idea as to whether the problem is the dust or the flies. Like you said, they are probably eating something since they have bowel movements. Do they look particularly thin?
If they are hopping all around them and look interested, then I would assume it has something to do with the fly. You just need to find out if it is the actual fly or the dust.


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

I would like to hear if they ate the melos without dusting. I have heard of other instances where a particular frog just wont eat ffs, for no apparent reason other than it prefers other food.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Make sure that there are always some FF´s in the tank, so they can adjust to them.


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

There is always plenty of food avalible in the tank, I see them eating spring tails all the time and occasionally a FF usually the ones drowning in the broms. My concern is that they are going to have issues from not eating the dusted FF. On top of that the poo all over the front glass so I know they are eating.


----------

